# Standard drum brakes on a 1968



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

My 1968 goat has standard drum brakes all the way around, it has the original Bendix master brake cylinder, the style that the top cover is held on by a single bolt. Does anyone have any knowledge if you can use that original part with a new power booster that would fit the Bendix it to get better braking power or should I just purchase a new master cylinder with a power booster? Thanks.


----------

